

Open mic for entrepreneurs - jjames
http://www.smdp.com/Articles-c-2009-04-14-52336.113116_Open_mic_for_entrepreneurs.html

======
mahmud
"The event, which started about six weeks ago in the Los Angeles and
Philadelphia regions, is an offshoot of Ideablob.com, a Web site that allows
aspiring entrepreneurs to post their ideas for a chance to win a monthly
$10,000 prize."

Fucking aye! that's way better than you could get from any seed fun operation
for N<=2 founders.

"Sponsored by Advanta Bank in Philadelphia, the site has given out about
$150,000 in prizes over the past 17 months. Approximately 80 percent of the
winning business ideas have related to socially-conscious ideas."

Yeeeeeeep! sounds like a GOOD thing.

P.S. Anyone in the D.C. area who wants to hear me out, I will buy you a cup of
coffee :-)

